# Solved: Windows Media Player 12 won't Burn CD's



## Kazwazza (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi there,

I am uncertain whether this has been asked before, however I recently (approximately 1 month ago), Purchased a new Laptop, with Windows 7 64 Bit O/S and Windows Media Player 12 pre-loaded.

Windows Media Player has no problems with playing all my music, however now I've finally decided I wanted to burn some music onto CD's and when I've attempted to do so, the following error message has come up:

_*"WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER CANNOT BURN SOME OF THE FILES. TO INVESTIGATE THE PROBLEM CLICK THE ICON NEXT TO THE FILES IN THE BURN LIST"*_

When this happens I hit ok as there is never any option other than troubleshoot/help (which have never provided answers as to why this is happening). After doing so, there is never any icon next to any of the song's I tried to burn to my CD. It also comes up saying burn complete.

I have currently tried using other Blank CD's and I end up with the same result. Now I have contemplated whether uninstalling Windows Media Player would resolve the issue, however I would rather not at this stage, as I am uncertain whether this would resolve it and would rather be certain by finding out off others. Mainly because I don't want to spend 30 odd minutes only to find I am still in the same situation.

So if any one could kindly give some feedback as to how I could resolve this issue or verify that uninstalling and reinstalling Windows Media Player 12 will resolve the issue, it would be greatly appreciated.

(also I have a CD/DVD Burner)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The error would seem to indicate some of the files cannot be burned. Typical cause would be some of the files contain DRM of some sort.

Try a different burning application.


----------



## Kazwazza (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, thank you for your help as you were correct. However it made no indication as to which files they were, I only found out which files they were when I went to burn the exact same songs on a Windows XP machine with Windows Media Player 11.


----------

